# Mustang-DNA Testing



## boots (Jan 16, 2012)

What HMA was his dam from?


----------



## javi (Sep 12, 2010)

That is a great question. I forgot to get the paperwork from trainer today (he is a TIP horse). I will see them again next week and will get all that.


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

nice looking. it will be interesting to see what the dna shows.


----------



## Smilie (Oct 4, 2010)

I don't think DNA testing will give you any exact answer.
DNA testing as to what breeds make up your horse'

It may be able to show what general type of horse is present, such as Spanish or draft or something that is a general category like that. Sometimes it does not give any clear answer which could be due to the horse a generic type or be highly mixed, or it could happen for unclear statistical reason

Some mustangs that have lived in relative isolation, like the Kiger mustangs and the Pryor Mountain mustangs, can be identified as carrying a lot of common genetic markers, but beyond that, far as I can tell, it is rather a crap shoot

This limitation, from even testing Mustangs via DNA for Spanish ancestory

Blood type and DNA techniques have some limitations in that no breed or herd is uniform for the presence of what are generally considered to be “Iberian” markers (or blood types). These techniques do offer great help in verifying the initial results of historic and phenotypic analysis, but are by themselves insufficient to arrive at a final conclusion. Almost invariably when the history and phenotype point to a consistently Iberian population, the blood typing and DNA evidence likewise point in this direction. The DNA technologies that have replaced blood typing have the additional problem that variants completely unique to certain breed origins are generally lacking, so that gene frequencies become more important in determining the origin and relationships of populations under study.


----------



## javi (Sep 12, 2010)

I am fine with not getting anything specific. I am just curious what type may be genetically dominant. This will not change how much I love him. I know he is a big mix of everything but it would be cool to see what there is. I had the tests done on my mixed rescue dogs and they were pretty spot on but the main reason to do it was curiousity and entertainment.


----------



## wakiya (Feb 7, 2009)

He reminds me of a standardbred very cute


----------



## javi (Sep 12, 2010)

Today was first day under saddle. He hopped around at first and then calmed. He is a cautious horse but usually gets used to things quick. 
I got his paperwork and I cannot figure out what herd his mother was from. The capture location id is b-nmf74, so I assume he is from New Mexico. Any help would be awesome. I also plan to call A&M tomrow to confirm they received sample and get a time estimate


----------



## walkwavy (Mar 21, 2012)

I believe that refers to a BLM holding facility in Hominy, OK


----------



## javi (Sep 12, 2010)

The results are in and..........
1. North American 1- Rocky Mountain, Mountain Pleasure
2. Standardbred
3. North American 2- Morgan, Saddlebred

I am not too familiar with the Rocky Mountain or mountain Pleasure but I can see the others a little


----------



## rookie (May 14, 2012)

So I wonder how he got standardbred in there! Does he gait? The Rocky Mountain horses I have worked with were a very bonded pair. They did their job but did not really want to spend time with people or other horses. He gets the height from his standardbred family member.


----------



## javi (Sep 12, 2010)

I have not seen him gait. I am wondering if he would at faster speeds but I doubt it


----------



## boots (Jan 16, 2012)

javi said:


> The results are in and..........
> 1. North American 1- Rocky Mountain, Mountain Pleasure
> 2. Standardbred
> 3. North American 2- Morgan, Saddlebred
> ...


Nice mix. Thanks for coming back and letting us know.


----------



## Roux (Aug 23, 2013)

Thanks for sharing your results! I am planning on sending in DNA for one of my horses who is just a grade gelding but we think is mustang, given the little history we have, his looks and his personality. 

I was really interested to see that your horse had Standardbred. My gelding gaits but not consistently. I have NO gaited experience so I am sure I am the problem. His gate is between the trot and lope so I think that it is pacing? Any way he will do in in the pasture and under saddle.


----------



## javi (Sep 12, 2010)

I think the main thing he got from those roots is his height. He is between 15.2hh and16hh which is huge for most mustangs. I look at him, then look to other mustangs in other stalls also getting trained and he dwarfs them from his height, to hooves to huge head.


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

If it's less than 1/2 Rocky Mountain Pleasure, it's possible that he won't gait...but he might. The Mountain Horse registry wasn't begun until the 1990's, though the gaited breed was brought over to the colonies from Europe. There were only ~75 Mountain Horses left to breed, so they saved the breed by breeding back from horse breeds created from Mountain Horses TWH's were one of those breeds who also have blood from French Percherons, so your horse could have gotten some height from that. MY KMH did, and he is just under 17'hh, an anomoly for a Mountain Horse. SB's can also be tall, just like TB's, and he could have gotten his height from that, as well.
Makes me think about DNA testing my grade QH, grade bc nobody bothered to register him.


----------



## lhorgus (May 12, 2014)

That's really cool, thank you for sharing! I have a mustang from Oregon and have always thought it'd be fun to get her DNA-tested. How much did it cost?


----------



## javi (Sep 12, 2010)

I sent a check for $30. What was strange is that they never cashed it. Not sure why they didnt but i am always checking my account and never saw it come through


----------



## Horsekrazee (Sep 7, 2013)

My Mustang is from Paisley Desert, OR HMA. My vet is certain he has some draft in him with his feathers, big bones & mustache. LOL. Hoping to get him tested eventually. Congrats on adopting a mustang. You won't regret it. Best horse I've ever had.


----------



## rookie (May 14, 2012)

If your horse has the "pacing gene" he might surprise you by showing some gaits like single foot or rack. That said, it has to be encouraged and for that a gaited person is the best idea. 

A pace is really fun but because both legs on one side move together you sort of bob left to right. If your gaited horse is doing something but you are not bobbing side to side or bobbing at all than your horse might be single-footing or racking.


----------

